# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area) شروحات :  خطوات تشغيل قلم Apple Pencil مع الايباد

## mohamed73

مع نهاية شهر مارس الماضي قامت شركة ابل بالكشف الرسمي عن الجهاز اللوحي iPad 9.7 2018  و هي النسخة التي خصصتها شركة ابل لتصبح تعليمية بشكل اكبر من النسخ  السابقة و كشفت عنها في احد المدارس الثانوية في الولايات المتحدة ، و من  ضمن مميزات هذا اللوحي جاء قلم ابل بينسل Apple Pencil و الذي تستهدف من  خلاله ابل العديد من المهام على اللوحي للطلاب و غير الطلاب . هذا القلم يتميز بخاصية الشحن السريع فعند  قيامك بتوصيله بالشاحن يمكن ان تمتليء بطاريته خلال 10 دقائق ، و اذا كنت  مستعجل فيمكنك شحنه لمدة 10 ثواني لكي يعمل معك لمدة نصف ساعة .ليست هذه المرة الاولى التي يصدر فيها قلم  ابل Apple Pencil مع لوحيات ابل و التي منها ايباد ميني و سلسلة ايباد برو  و عدد من اللوحيات الاخرى ، اليوم سنتعرف على الوظائف الاساسية لهذا القلم  مع اللوحي و كيفية تشغيله و اقترانه بالجهاز و ايضا كيفية اقترانه باكثر  من جهاز .*الوظائف الاساسية لقلم Apple Pencil :* 
– اذا كان اللوحي في وضعية قفل الشاشة و قمت بالضغط بالقلم على الشاشة فسيفتح لك تلقائيا صفحة ” Note ” للكتابة عليها .
– يمكنك من خلال القلم الكتابة بحرية في صفحات الرسائل و الـ Notes ، كما  يمكنك ايضا الرسم و التلوين و ايضا من خلاله ستقوم بمسح الكلمات و  الرسوميات التي قمت بها .
– لا يشترط ان تكون الكتابة في مناطق حدودة فيمكنك مثلا الكتابة داخل كتب PDF او على صفحات المواقع التي تقوم بتنزيلها .
– اذا كنت تتصفح الانترنت و وجدت بعض الكلمات التي تريع عمل نسخ لها فيمكنك  استعمال القلم و الضغط عليها و تظليل الكلمات المطلوبة و سيظهر لك عدة  خيارات منها النسخ ، و بالتالي فانت قادر ايضا على عمل لصق من خلاله .
– يمكن استعمال القلم ايضا في الرسم و التلوين الثلاثي الابعاد .
– يمكن استعمال القلم مع البرامج المتطورة في التصميمهات كالفوتوشوب و الاوتوكاد .
– يمكن استعمال القلم في تقليب الصفحات و فتح التطبيقات و عمل نسخ للصور و العديد من الامور التقليدية التي يمكن ان تقوم بها بيديك .*كيفية تشغيل قلم Apple Pincel مع الايباد ؟ :* 
ليس معنى انك تمتلك القلم في يدك و بيدك الاخرى الجهاز اللوحي انه يمكنك  استعماله مباشرة ، هناك خطوة بسيطة لابد من القيام بها قبل ذلك .
– قم بتوصيل القلم من خلال فتحة USB الجانبية للجهاز اللوحي .
– سيظهر لك رسالة على الشاشة بوجود اقتران عن طريق البلوتوث مع القلم .
– قم بالموافقة عليه و بالتالي فانت الان قادر على استعمال القلم بحرية داخل الايباد . *كيفية تشغيل القلم Apple Pincel مع ايباد اخر ؟* 
اذا كنت ترغب في الغاء اقتران القلم مع ايباد عبر البلوتوث لتقوم بوضعه في  لوحي اخر ، فكل ما عليك القيام به هو وعضه في مدخل USB للوحي الاخر و عمل  اقتران بينهم ليتم فصل الاقتران مع الايباد الاول ، و لكن في حالة اذا كنت  ترغب في الغاء الاقتران دون ان تقوم بعمل اقتران مع لوحي اخر فيمكنك القيام  بالخطوات التالية .
– قم بالدخول الى اعدادات البلوتوث .
– قم بالالغاء المطول على اسم القلم .
– اضغط على زر الغاء الاقتران .

----------


## adhm41

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته فى تقدم مستمر واخلاص من القلب

----------

